# Fat and Out of Shape...



## Eatonpcat (Aug 21, 2012)

Picked up three ton of River Rock on Saturday and spread it in the desired bed!  OUCHIE, OUCHIE, OUCHIE...Next time I will get mulch!


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 21, 2012)

We normally get 10-12 yards of Mulch every year (EVERY YEAR). Next year we are doing River rock in most of our beds. After she seen how nice my Firewood area turned out (and I didnt need to get more rock this year, or any yr for that matter) she decided we should do the extra work amd pull the mulch from the some of the current beds and replace...

It wont be all, but it will be the Bigger beds. I dont mind 2-4 yards of mulch.

Any pics of the finished product??  BTW-I know I said it before, but nice Rhino, Truck, and Trailer.. When we gettin together to go riding? LOL


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Aug 21, 2012)

Fat and out of shape...I resemble that statement.  I am going to be in the same boat soon...gotta go get a load of rock to put in my shed.
Not looking forward to it with my bad back...  Nice looking trailer.


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 22, 2012)

Shadow&Flame said:


> Fat and out of shape...I resemble that statement.........


 
Me 2!


----------



## BrowningBAR (Aug 25, 2012)

Could you post some pic of the area that you covered with it? I have a few spots I've been thinking of putting rock down.


----------



## certified106 (Aug 26, 2012)

I pulled up all of our mulch last year and put down river rock in the landscaping around the house. It was one of the smartest things I have done.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 28, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> Could you post some pic of the area that you covered with it? I have a few spots I've been thinking of putting rock down.


 

I will try to remeber to take a picture this evening!


----------



## certified106 (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are the only two photos I could dig up of the rock landscaping on our house. Sorry the pictures aren't that great


----------



## SlyFerret (Aug 29, 2012)

We revamped the beds in front of our house this spring.  My wife wanted a stone boarder, decorative gravel instead of mulch, and then all of the plants in containers.

Between that, and building a paver patio, a deck, and a paver walkway between the two... I have shoveled more gravel this year than I think I care to for the rest of my life.

-SF


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 29, 2012)

SlyFerret said:


> We revamped the beds in front of our house this spring.  My wife wanted a stone boarder, decorative gravel instead of mulch, and then all of the plants in containers.
> 
> Between that, and building a paver patio, a deck, and a paver walkway between the two... I have shoveled more gravel this year than I think I care to for the rest of my life.
> 
> -SF



Got any Pics Sly? Sounds beautiful.


----------



## smoke show (Aug 29, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Picked up three ton of River Rock on Saturday and spread it in the desired bed! OUCHIE, OUCHIE, OUCHIE...Next time I will get mulch!





Eatonpcat said:


> always liked the old Cougar's...Matter of fact, I married one!


Get that old cougar out there to help you!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 29, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Get that old cougar out there to help you!


 

Wish you would not have quoted me, I was ready to fight to the death....I thought I said Cougar, not OLD Cougar!

Now I must figure out how to delete this thread!


----------

